# Plans for an easy steam engine as a PDF



## vascon2196 (Oct 16, 2009)

I found this engine on a website a while back but lost the plans. I originally modeled the engine in Solid Works but never made detail drawings. These drawings are very crude (not my usual work) but wanted to squeeze all the parts on an 8-1/2 X 11 sheet of paper for the convenience of emailing etc.

Have fun.

Chris


View attachment E-Z ENGINE.PDF


----------



## ke7hr (Oct 16, 2009)

This motor is featured on the web page:
http://npmccabe.tripod.com/jinglebellmotor.htm
as the "Jingle Bell Motor".

I have drawn up a simple version of this motor and posted the drawings (with permission) in the Download section as the "Simple Jingle Bell Motor".


----------



## kendo (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi Guys
      Found these plans for a little engine you may like to have a ago at
      making. Hope you like them. Enjoy
                  Ken 

View attachment WobblerEJS.pdf


----------

